# November 2019 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Dec 5, 2019)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "Dawn on the Eighth Day" by @bulldurham






 2. "Quinn-116-Edit" by @Braineack





 3. "#5 from Bald Eagles working on the nest." by @davev





 4. "Tellaro Liguria Italy" by @Sil





 5. "#2 from Who's your buddy" by @MSnowy





 6. "Red-necked Avocet's" by @Bear Dale





 7. "Sea of Sands at Mount Bromo - Java Indonesia" by @Philmar





 8. "A day at the parade" by @MSnowy





 9. "The Night Before Christmas" by @smoke665


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 5, 2019)

Well done everyone...........


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 5, 2019)

wow such beauty.. such talent.. all so awesome..


----------



## Sil (Dec 16, 2019)

tnk you all !!! ;-)


----------

